# Keanu Reeves - has a drink with a friend and poses with fans x7



## icks-Tina (3 Aug. 2006)

Bitteschön........


----------



## Rainbow (4 Aug. 2006)

Also mit Bart gefällt er mir nicht, aber trotzdem Danke.  :thumbup:


----------



## Muli (11 Aug. 2006)

Ob mit oder ohne Bart ... habe kein wirkliches Interesse an Ihm! Will aber dennoch die hier eingebrachte Arbeit des Themenerstellers würdigen und bedanke mich für diese Mühe!


----------

